# Static Test



## Plumber_Pete (Jan 25, 2008)

I did a static test today on a 2 unit duplex. Building drains were not separate so I tested the whole building from the one outside cleanout. Pulled the furthest toilet inside and filled. It showed a loss of about 2.5 inches over the course of an hour. My question is how this loss translates to normal use, not under pressure. Would this slow of a leak actually cause potential problems? my thoughts are to bring in the camera next but I may not be able to get into every line under the slab.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

You might check the underground traps, such as for tubs before you go too much further. Otherwise, I'm afraid the only way to find the leak is to get lucky with camera or to start isolating and testing parts of the system.

Was the outside line cast iron or PVC, or was it clay or concrete? If it was clay or concrete, I would dig or camera it to find where the cast or PVC (ABS) is and look at that transition for your leak first.


----------



## Plumber_Pete (Jan 25, 2008)

It is all cast iron with a pvc clean out cut in. Problem is this is a finished remodel. They are set to close this week and the home inspector noted that a static test might be wise given the age of the house. Now is not the best time to start cutting drywall and such to access tub drains. He is trying to convince the buyer that this is no big deal, something tells me I will be running a camera in the near future.


----------

